# Q: What is the difference between an R7,R8 & R9?



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, looked on the net, I can seem to find the difference between an R7,R8 & R9 Gibson LP.

Can anyone tell me in a basic noob laymans terms what the differences are?kkjq

Cheers in advance.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

R7 = goldtop. 1957 Les Paul was the first to have humbuckers.
R8 = sunburst, real big neck. 1958 Les Paul was the first to be sunburst. A lot of R8's are plaintops, thus cheaper than the flamier R9's
R9 = sunburst, slightly smaller neck. Considered by many the 'best' neck profile. All are flametops, no plaintop R9's.
R0 = sunburst, smaller yet neck. 1960 was the last year of the original Les Paul sunburst production. Neck profile smaller, many say too small.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe R7 generaly have a larger neck than an R8.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers lads. Sorry for coming off as an ignorant git, this helps. So, "R" is year dates?(R=50-60's)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yes.

that is correct.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

"R" just means reissue, I believe.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

R7 can also refer to a Les Paul Custom (i.e. Black Beauty), although these differ from newer (i.e. early 70s onwards) Customs in that they are all mahogany, no maple cap or neck. 

Like R7s, R4s can either be Gold Tops or Customs, although they have P-90s instead of humbuckers.

R6s are P-90 equipped Gold Tops, but they have an adjustable ABR-1 bridge vs the wraptail of an R4 Gold Top.

Although the specs for an R8 & R9 seem very similar (why pay $2K more for a flame top?) it seems that R9s are usually lighter, so I have a sneaking suspicion that Gibson is saving the "better" wood for the more costly R9s.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe you are correct Rory.... I've seen a shop photo the weight of the slabs gets seperated. 59s and 60s being the lightest then 58s, then the rest. whether or not they still do it is another question.

you can get R8s with a flame top, or a "light figure" for a lot less than an R9


----------

